# FSW - Credit Card Declined



## jack1010 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,

I received a SMS on Friday from my bank, saying that the CIC transaction on my credit card was declined.

I received a single message. Will CIC try again for the payment? Does anyone has been in similar situation? Should I contact them and notify that there was an issue on the bank end?

Any guidance would indeed be helpful. 

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No, CIC will not try again. You will need to contact them.


----------



## 380105 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Same happened to us*

Hi

The same thing just happened to us. Did you come right? Did the CIO reprocess the fee? Were you able to contact them?

PLease help!!

Regards

Herman


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

SACouple said:


> Hi
> 
> The same thing just happened to us. Did you come right? Did the CIO reprocess the fee? Were you able to contact them?
> 
> ...


You need to understand that CIC is dealing with multiple thousands of applications. If everything is not correct there is a strong possibility that attention to your application will be abandoned. Have you enquirer with your CC provider as to why they declined the payment? That's your first port of call. If you're going to re-submit your application make sure your CC company is fully aware of what you're doing and that you fully expect it to make the payment.


----------



## 380105 (Jan 3, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> You need to understand that CIC is dealing with multiple thousands of applications. If everything is not correct there is a strong possibility that attention to your application will be abandoned. Have you enquirer with your CC provider as to why they declined the payment? That's your first port of call. If you're going to re-submit your application make sure your CC company is fully aware of what you're doing and that you fully expect it to make the payment.


Hi

Thank you. All is sorted out with the cc provider. I need to inform CIC that they need to do the transaction again, but cannot obtain any contact details for them. My bank saw it as a fraudulent transaction, and now the transaction needs to be reprocessed.

Kind regards

Herman


----------



## jack1010 (Dec 27, 2013)

Please call CIC at 1-613-944-4000 and follow prompts. You can explain your situation to the operator. This is the best you could do now.

You may also email them at [email protected]. Do include your Last name, First name, Date of Birth, Country of Birth. However, dont expect any response - positive or negative via email immediately.


----------



## safari_b (Nov 29, 2014)

*safari*

Hi Please can you share what happen at the end as I have the same problem. thanks


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

safari_b said:


> Hi Please can you share what happen at the end as I have the same problem. thanks


They will try 3 times in few days ! If still declined your application will return.

I had called my bank and disabled security on my cc. And given instructions to them not to block any transaction .

Hurry up


----------



## safari_b (Nov 29, 2014)

I checked with my bank they they have already tried 3 times  Idont know if there is anyway I can contact them to try again. If they return it I have no time to apply again


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

safari_b said:


> I checked with my bank they they have already tried 3 times  Idont know if there is anyway I can contact them to try again. If they return it I have no time to apply again


If your noc is not capped already. Apply again ASAP. 
For sure your application is comming back. 

You may wana use DD. Its sure shot way for payment. But little slow.


----------



## safari_b (Nov 29, 2014)

It is not. How long does it take? otherwise I need to get WES and IELTS again


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

WES gives 2 Pages. You can use the 2nd page. 
IELTS you can ask for duplicate copy. 
by mail your application may take 45 days to return.


----------



## safari_b (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Unfortunately CIC returned all my application today. to resubmit do i need to fill the forms again and include a new bank statement?

Thanks


----------



## Snehak88 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Sneha*

I guys, even my transaction was declined today by my bank. They tried twice, is there any way that CIC will try it again tomorrow. Because as per the various forums and threads, CIC tries it 3 times. Since they have tried only 2 times, do i still have some hope!


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

I have mailed to the above mentioned email address. However the automated reply clearly states that they will not reply any of the queries related to application process.


----------



## mathurnick (May 26, 2015)

*Can i re-send same application after it was returned to me?*

My application was returned to me due to credit card payment declined. Can i resend the same application back with the DD from bank or do i need to fill new complete form for FSW? Please help me in this regard urgently.


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

SACouple said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you. All is sorted out with the cc provider. I need to inform CIC that they need to do the transaction again, but cannot obtain any contact details for them. My bank saw it as a fraudulent transaction, and now the transaction needs to be reprocessed.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised the Bank didn't call the card holder to confirm before declining the transaction?


----------

